# Malvoisin's Way of the Wicked, Act 1: Knot of Thorns [PFRPG]



## Malvoisin (Jun 4, 2012)

_In the kingdom of Talingarde, many crimes may send you to Branderscar Prison, but the sentence has but one meaning. You are wicked and irredeemable. Each of you received the same greeting when you arrived. You were held down by rough hands and branded upon the arm with a runic F. The mark signifies ‘forsaken’ and the painful scar is indelible proof that each of you has betrayed the great and eternal love of Mitra and his chosen mortal vassals.

Condemned, you face at best a life of shackles and servitude in the nearby salt mines. Others might await the “gentle” ministrations of the inquisitors so that co-conspirators may be revealed and confessions extracted. Perhaps, some of you will be spared this ordeal. Perhaps instead you have come to Branderscar to face the final judgment. In three days, the executioner arrives and the axe falls or the pyre will be lit. Through fire or steel, your crimes will be answered.

You have all been chained together in the same communal cell dressed in nothing but filthy, tattered rags. Manhandled and mistreated, any finery you once possessed is either ruined or long lost. No special treatment has been given any prisoner – male or female, commoner or noble – all of the forsaken are bound and imprisoned together. Your feet are secured by iron cuffs tethered by one long chain. Your arms are secured to the wall above by manacles. A guard is posted right outside the cell day and night. Little thought is given to long term accommodations. At Branderscar, justice comes swift and sure.

Escape seems hopeless. You have all been well searched and every attempt to conceal anything on your person has failed. And if you could somehow slip your bonds and fly out of this prison, where would you go? Who from your former life would want anything to do with the forsaken? Despised, alone and shackled – all that you can do now is await your doom.

For each of you, your old life is over. For each of you, hope is a fading memory. For each of you, justice will be fairly meted. And who can blame fair Talingarde after what each of you has done?_









*OOC:*


Let's start with some role-playing; please introduce your characters, including a physical description. Have fun!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2012)

Valeria was a fair and lovely woman. She had earn quite a small fortune for a whore because of her body, skills and honeyed words. But that was true a month ago. That will never happen again.

Today she was in this cell. Her body was covered with bruised. The guards had beaten her up more than once to have her obedience. They wanted her body. They had it, but not before she had felt unconscious. She had marks everywhere, some scars on the face and body, a black eye. The skin of her ankle and wrist was burned and bloodied by the ropes and manacle that have been tied in the last day. All of it happen before she was sent down here.

But she didn't care. Most of it could heal with time. She wouldn't have the same innocent beauty she had, but she could be a fair and lovely woman again. But she would never get rid of the scare on her shoulder, a large burned F letter that put her as an outcast of her society. That was more troublesome, but in Valeria mind, it was also the mark that she had been rejected by this unjust society. Somehow, that had confirm herself in her choice.

She look around. She was gagged, her hand behind her back, he feet tied to some other Forsaken. The guards were scared she would use her magic against them. They should, because at least someone was still at her side. She never really knew who or even what it was. All she knew was he was talking to her through Silver, her viper, and in some faint way, directly to her. Silver was not there, but she somehow felt him close. How close? She don't know, but Silver was still looking over her as much as he can.

She still had faith she could escape, that she could get her vengeance, or the entity she had bound herself to would have let her gone. She didn't knew yet how she would get out of here, but she was a clever woman and she knew she would find a way.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 4, 2012)

A half-elven man is chained here with you all.  His dark hair is dirty and unkempt, and what once was a close-cut beard has grown out into stubble surrounding his chin and neck.  His captivity seems like it has been a short one, melting away any softness he once had, but malnourishment hasn't had time to fully take hold yet.

From discussions that the guards have had over the heads of their prisoners, you may have caught that something special is planned for this man, and that there will be no delays on his way to an excruciating death.  No simple execution or imprisonment for him.  Although what he could possibly have done to warrant such a speedy and . . . colorful execution you cannot tell.  He looks largely unremarkable, average height, build and looks.

But then again, maybe there is something unusual.  The guards don't seem to have quite broken him yet, and he seems remarkably driven for a man trapped in a cell, awaiting his death.  His gaze remains fixated on the small grate in the door, as if he's watching, waiting for something.

"Three days . . ."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

Ethan looks around the cell gauging his new surroundings. "Seen one cell I guess you've seen them all." He lets out a slight laugh at his remark. In the dim light his blonde hair can easily be seen along with the several days of growth about his face. His body is that of a man that has had a hard life but holds a strength that waits in hiding for his next victim.

He glances to the man as he spoke. "Three days?" He asks. "Have you given up so easily? Three days is plenty of time to escape these damned walls.Three days is plenty of time to at least take one of these bastards to hell with you."

He looks to the woman near with almost a look of recognition. "Do I know you? I you look vaguly familiar. What is, well I guess it will be was, your previous profession if I may ask?" He continues looking around as awaits her answer. 

[sblock=OOC]Sorry if he seems a little friendly for an evil character but I don't want him to come off mean because that's part of his deception.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2012)

Valeria looks at Ethan and nods as he talk about escaping. As he asks his question to her, still gagged, she replies "frofhihuh" and she open her legs and wink at Ethan so to explain with gesture what she can't clearly speak.

She then suddenly start to struggle against her bounds and gag. After a minute, the ball in her mouth is partially out of her mouth and make a pressure on a bruise on her cheek. "Bhashthard... that pfainfull. I'll bhe gone bhefore three dhays. And fengence whill bhe my nect proffeshion"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2012)

Anitol turns suddenly as the talkative human's voice booms in the small cell, having almost forgotten there were others in here with him.  He quirks one eyebrow at Ethan and echoes the laugh with one of his own.

"Oh, I have not given up, not on anything.  I have no doubts my liberation will find me within three days.  I wish you luck with your own endeavors."

He lapses into silence as he watches the woman's struggles with clinical disinterest.  He briefly considers why Ethan attempted to talk to a person with a gag.  Was he merely oblivious?  Does he enjoy the petty cruelty of taunting those who cannot respond?  Or perhaps it was just an attempt to produce just the contortions the woman was now producing.  Pfft.  Humans.  Little better than animals, rutting among the filth.

He nods silently in acknowledgement of the achievement as the woman frees her gag, but then returns to his vigil of the door.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

Ethan looks to Valeria with a look of sympathy. He listens to her as she tries to speak through the gag he can now see in her mouth. "My deepest apologies. I didn't realize you had a gag in your mouth." He nods as she opens her legs and gives him a wink. "I understand and vengence is a next step once we find a way out of here." He pulls on his shackles and they whine but hold fast.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

Osrin Malekander, tall, of local decent, wears unkempt, shoulder-length hair the shade of night just before the dawn.  One could well imagine that it was well-kept at one time, perhaps partially in braids.  Now that Osrin no longer has access to the cultural niceties that allowed for such follical design, the assassin's hair hangs like an overused mop from his weary head.

The eyes of this young man, soulless and impenetrable, look around the dank chamber.  Occasionally, the assassin instinctively tugs at the chain that binds him.  He continues to labor under the assumption that somehow he will escape these bonds and live to fight another day.

All that care to observe see that the quiet, dark-haired youth bears an unusual tattoo, a red star, above his navel.  He is otherwise unmarked, save for the "F" that all of the prisoners wear.



Disposable Hero said:


> "I understand and vengence is a next step once we find a way out of here."




At the word "vengeance", Osrin cocks his head towards Ethan.  He smirks, as if knowing something.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Bound and gagged (mostly do to his raving and not because he could cast a spell or two) Curz hangs limply in the stifling room. His receding hair line shows dark brown, thin hair that matches his thick brown mustache, and although he hasn't been allowed to shave in quiet a while the beard may never grow as thick.

His thin white arms show bruises and burns along with the same branded "F" as marks the other forsaken. His robes are soiled and ragged and he has long since lost his shoes and hope, until...

Hearing the others speak he nods vigorsly at the words, escape and vengeance. He moves his gangly arms as if trying to slip off the manacles that bind him.

OCC: Escape artist?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2012)

Curz gives a tug at his manacles, thinking to assess how difficult they may be escape. However, a sudden commotion from outside the cell halts his efforts. The conversation within the cell dies down with the clatter of keys at the lock. Then the door swings open, and a contingent of six guards, heavily armed and ready for trouble, come into the cell led by a man recognized by each of you: The fat well-dressed sergeant of the watch, Sergeant Tomas Blackerly.







This is the man who held the brand that marked each of your skin, laughing at the searing sound of burning flesh. He seems a bit dazed at the moment as he looks about the dim cell interior.

[sblock=Sense Motive check, DC 25]
From the vacant look in the Sergeant's eyes, it seems evident that he may be under the effect of some kind of enchantment.[/sblock]
He jabs a stubby finger in the direction of Anitol, and says gruffly, "You there! That’s the scum! Get ‘im unshackled. If any of you makes trouble, they’ll earn a thrashing! Today’s your lucky day, scum. You’ve got a visitor. How you ever warranted such a fine lady is beyond me. Seems she wants to say good-bye. Now step lively. We wouldn’t want to keep her waiting.” Two of the guards move forward to roughly unshackle Anitol and escort him from the cell.

[sblock=Anitol]Play it off however you want, but you definitely aren't expecting any visitor.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2012)

Anitol rises a little unsteadily to his feet assisted, none too gently by the guards.  Apparently they aren't in on the act.  He spares glance for the sergeant though.  Something seems off about him, but Anitol just shakes it off.  Perhaps he's nervous?  House Barca must have bribed or threatened the officer to aid in Anitol's impending freedom.  He turns to face Ethan and the others, flashing a charming smile through the abuse and neglect that otherwise mar his countenance.

"Ah, family.  There's nothing else you can rely on quite like blood.  Again, I wish you all the best of luck in that little matter we were discussing.  Perhaps I'll see you again."

He allows the guards to lead him from the cell then.  He wants to whisper a little reassurance to the sergeant, all of this will be for nothing if he gives away the game.  But his escort is hovering too close for privacy, and Anitol cannot be sure of who is on his side.  He settles for simply nodding at the officer.

"Lead on."

[sblock=ooc]Hope you don't mind, but Anitol IS expecting a visitor.  He thinks he's far too important/useful for House Barca to leave languishing here.  He may not be right, but in his mind he is.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Curz watches the big fat man enter with disdain...then his eyes widen as he notices what's going on. He pulls at his manacles and gives a muffed cry, which only earns him a backhand from one of the guards.

Dazed a little he shakes his head an blinks the stars from in front of his eyes. By the time he is done Anitol is gone.

Slumping once more the tired malnourished man gives out an audible sigh of resign.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2012)

Valeria look at the guards. Even without the gag and bounds, she couldn't curse them one by one before they knock her out. So she gently wait and try to stay in her corner in hope to not get noticed. She doesn't want to get this gag back in place. It hurts, but at least, she can more easily breath and speak.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

A piercing gaze, like a predator biding its time, watching its prey, is enough for Osrin to let the jailor know that his time is coming to an end.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 6, 2012)

Ethan warchs the guards every move and eyes their equipment. He moves his eyes to look upon Anitol as he speaks and with a nod he replies. "I'm sure everything will fall into place quite nicely and farewell to you." He flashes a smile at the half-elf.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

None too gently, the guards hustle Anitol out of the cell, slamming the door shut behind them with a loud clang. 









*OOC:*


I'll try to keep the solo scene with Anitol brief, for the sake of the other players. Meanwhile, do please keep role-playing in the cell so things don't get too quiet. Hopefully, Fangorn will jump in soon as well.







[sblock=Anitol]With no further delay, Anitol is escorted roughly to a meeting room down the hall and shoved into a chair. There waiting for them is a hauntingly beautiful woman in an elegant black dress and soft silken veil. She looks as if she is headed to a funeral. Her hair is so platinum as to almost be white and her eyes are a vibrant almost unearthly green. She clearly has been weeping.






“Oh, dearest,” proclaims the unfamiliar woman. “I’m so relieved you’re alive!” She quickly turns to Tomas. “Could we please have a moment alone, good sir? For pity’s sake?”

Sergeant Blackerly goes blank for a bit but then quickly agrees. “Of course, my lady. For you,’ tis no problem.”

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 15]The odd behavior of the Sergeant makes you suspect that the woman may have some sort of supernatural influence over him.[/sblock]
The guards quickly file from the room at the behest of the Sergeant. As soon as they've all gone, the woman's demeanor immediately changes. She drops any pretense of gried or concern; she is immediately all business.

“Have you forgotten me, dearest?” the unexpected visitor says with a smirk, dropping her pretense of grief. “Call me Tiadora. We possess a mutual friend who would like to meet you and your fellow cell-mates. Unfortunately, our friend is unwilling to visit you in your present rather shabby accommodations so it seems you must escape. Don’t be so dour. Just because it’s never been done before is no reason you can’t be the first.

“If you manage that, cross the moors on the outskirts of town. On the old Moor Road you’ll see a manor house with a single lantern burning in the second story. There our mutual friend waits. That is all I know. He did want me to give you this.”
She takes off her silken veil and wipes away a few fake tears with it.

"Something to remember me by, dearest."[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=Malvoisin]Anitol gives the woman a critical look, trying to figure out what her game is.  He takes the veil and gives it a perfunctory glance before meeting the woman's gaze again.

"A friend?  You aren't from the House?  No matter, I had no intention of dying here.  If your friend is an ally of the cause, I'm sure I can arrange to meet him.  But what possible use could we have for the rest of the riff-raff sitting in that cell?"

He smirks slightly.

"The good sergeant seems . . . more than willing to aid you in your endeavors.  Why don't we simply walk out the door right now, and I'll meet your friend."
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=Anitol]
Tiadora laughs coldly at Anitol's questions, sending chills down his spine. "Oh, I'm from a noble house, all right...just not the House of Barca, as I'm sure you're surmised. As for the rest of that 'riff-raff', suffice to say our mutual friend wants to meet all of you. Perhaps they are more capable than you assume, but it's not for me to ask why."

"As for the Sergeant, he may be a gullible fool, but he'd never allow you to simply leave, no matter how persuasive I may be. No, I've helped you all that I can. In fact, I've given you a fine gift...not that you've noticed." The woman's piercing green eyes noticeably glance down at the silken veil in Anitol's hand, inviting him, perhaps, to take a closer look.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2012)

Jaylen had kept quiet.  Knowing when to talk and when to shut up was a trait that had to be learned.  Some learn the easy way, others, like himself, learn the hard way.  He rubs the swollen bruise along his jaw, feeling the swelling showing signs that it has subsided enough to not cause him as much pain to eat and drink the filth that was given here.  

He had listened to some of the other prisoners talking, keeping an eye on them.  Sometimes you learn more by watching and listening.  Then the door had opened, and his eyes focused on the overly plump man.  He wished he was free, so that he could cut off the man's fingers, one by one.  Yet, something was not right, by the way the man looked around.  He could not understand what he was worried about in time for one of the prisoners to be taken away.  

His short brown hair is matted against his scalp, filthy from the lack of washing.  His green eyes have dark rings around them from the lack of restful sleep.  His swollen jaw and bruising along his face show that whatever happened, someone apparently didn't like the way he talked.  "In this life or the next, vengeance will be mine..." he mutters, half to himself, half to nobody in particular.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=Malvoisin]Something about the woman's demeanor sets Anitol's teeth on edge.  He had assumed that House Barca would find a way to him so he could rejoin the cause and strike the first blow for the new civil war.  But this woman and her "friend" were something else entirely.  But if now he had to be the instrument of his own liberation . . . well it was a daunting enough task for just one man.  Trying to engineer the jailbreak of a half-dozen criminals, unknown factors at that . . . well, that would take a lot more help than just a safe house after the fact.

He looks down at the crumpled piece of fabric is his hand, and then folds it out and holds it up in between himself and Tiadora.

"This?  What is it?"[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2012)

"You rheally whant tho whait for the nect life?" replies Valeria to Jaylen.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2012)

"Rather, I would like for vengeance to by mine in both lives, if I had my way..." he responds offhandedly.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 7, 2012)

Ethan turns as another prisoner speaks up. "Ahh yes vengence. Sweet no matter what plane your on. They will have to release us just before the executions begin or before they tske me to the salt mines." He stops for a moment and looks around the cell. "Or we could break free of our bonds. Maybe at a weak point." He looks to the bolt in the roof that holds his chain in place.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=Anitol]Upon a closer look at the silk veil, Anitol sees that it is rather more than a simple piece of gossamer cloth. Upon closer inspection, he sees a number of small cloth patches of various shapes.







"I'm sure if you can't figure out what to do with it, maybe one of your 'riff-raff' cellmates may be able to help."

With that, Tiadora rises and calls out, "Guards! We're done here!"

Her message delivered, she rises as Blackerly and the guards return. Immediately, her demeanor once more changes and she is again a perfect picture of grief. “No, I can’t bear to leave you!” She gives Anitol a kiss on the cheek. The kiss is ice-cold and feels somehow alien and inhuman.

Tomas shakes his head. “I’m afraid it’s time, miss.”

Tiadora looks deep in Tomas’ eyes and says, “Thank you for letting me say good-bye. There’s no need to search my dearest. You are such a good friend for letting me see my dearest one more time.”

“Such a good friend,” Tomas repeats, his voice almost mechanical. Then the watch sergeant seems to snap out of it and bows politely. “A pleasure, madam,” as Tiadora leaves, unveiled. Her eyes meet Anitol's one last time and she briefly gives him a wicked smile. _“Three days,”_ telepathically echoes in the man's mind. _“Don’t disappoint me, dearest”._









*OOC:*


Let me know if you want anything about the image of the veil clarified.





[/sblock] 
The visitation concluded, Anitol is taken back to his cell by the cadre of guards and shackled once more. Lights are dimmed and the door to the cell block is locked. With looks of disdain, Blackerly and the guards depart, leaving all of you again to your own devices.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 7, 2012)

Anitol is scowling slightly as the guards lead him back to the cell.  He silently endures the guards returning him to his shackles.  He waits until the prisoners have been left alone in the cell again, and silently counts to himself, waiting until he can be reasonably sure that the jailers have returned to their normal routine.

"Well . . . that was not quite what I expected as it turns out.  It seems a new player has taken a seat at the table, and they are playing their hand very close to their chest."

He twists around until he can reach inside his rags, drawing out a scrap of white cloth, embroidered with small patches.

"I have been given a message.  For all of us."

He turns and looks at the five people shackled beside him, studying each one as if he could divine what hidden purpose they could have as a collective.  Why these five?  Why all of them?

"It seems we have an unknown . . . benefactor?  An interested party at least.  Someone who has requested an audience with you all, and myself.  The trick to the game is that we have to get there ourselves.  I was given this veil, and directions . . . and not much more.  It seems my lot has been cast with yours.  We discussed escape?  Now let's see what we can do about that."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2012)

At the mention of an escape attempt, Jaylen look over the bolts, wondering if his shackles were enough to deter him.  He tests his bonds, noting that he can at least speak.  Now, if his hands were left with enough motion to use them properly, that would be the test.

[sblock=Malvosin]Is there enough leeway in the chaining to allow the casting of a spell that requires only somatic and verbal components?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2012)

"I'fe heardh abouth such mazic... ithem thurn intho patch. Iz that thief thools. Anyone coul free us?" asks Valeria.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=Fangor]







*OOC:*


The shackles are quite tight, and it will be difficult to cast a spell requiring somatic components with your hands restrained above your head as they are. That said, you could try. The spell might fail, though, at my discretion. So if you try it, don't assume it automatically succeeds.





[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaylen knows that now would be a hard pressed time to attempt to escape.  He waits patiently, testing his manacles overhead while focusing his mental state.  Sensing that he would only fail in this meager attempt, he bides his time, saving his strength...


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 8, 2012)

Ethan looks to Anitol as he pulls the cloth from his rags. "What exactly does the veil do exactly?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anitol shrugs at Ethan's question . . . well, he shrugs as much as he can while shackled.

"I don't know exactly.  As I said, details were not exactly forthcoming.  Perhaps this whole escapade is some kind of . . . test?  Whoever it is doesn't want us free as much as they want to see if we can do it ourselves."

He blinks a little to try and decipher Valeria's input.

"Items turn into patches?  A set of lockpicks would certainly be useful right about now, yes.  Is that what you think this one is?  I thought it was a crowbar and fondue fork."

He peers at the veil in the dim light of the cell and focuses on the patch on the left of the central star.  He reaches out to touch the patch hesitantly.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


I might have assumed too fast what my character knew, so just in case: Knowledge(Arcana), Spellcraft (1d20+9=25, 1d20+8=11) She might know about the type of magical item.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2012)

As Anitol touches the patch representing the lockpicks, he finds that the edge of the patch lifts easily away from the veil at the merest touch. A slight tug pulls the patch completely away from the veil with little effort. Instantly, the patch shimmers and transforms into an actual set of high quality (Masterwork) thieves tools in Anitol's hand. It seems Valeria was right!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anitol lets out a deep breath that he didn't realize he had been holding.  This . . . this was quite the gift after all.  He wets his lips and gets a very careful grip on the picks.  He turns his head and arms to get a better look at his shackles, and those of his fellow prisoners.









*OOC:*


Any chance of picking my own or someone else's shackles?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anitol can't reach anyone else's manacles, but he can make an attempt to pick the lock of his own, thanks to the Thieves Tools.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2012)

"Greath, can you use ith to free us? Dho we waith for a bether thiming or we thry to get outh now?" asks Valeria, boosted by the hope of getting free. "So, we have thwo thaggers, a pfotion, a pfurse probably fill with gold, a potion I guess of healing, a rope, a lanthern... thath's all useful. We also have a windhow... now that sthrange. I wonther if ith will apfear on a wall if he thakes it out of the feil. And that sthar, is it an holy symbol or some pfenthacle? And thath pyramid, that I can'th even guess what ith is."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anitol holds up a hand to forestall Valeria's ramblings.

"Give me a moment to concentrate here.  I promise once I'm free, the first thing I'll do is get rid of that gag.  Your lisp is getting on my nerves."

Then he turns his attentions to the picks and his cuffs, attempting to twist hands, wrists, lock and picks into the right alignment that will allow him to get leverage on the mechanism.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 8, 2012)

A smile makes it's way across Ethan's face. "The pentagram is the symbol of Asmodeus. I wonder if your visitor was a follower of the Dark Lord." 

He turns to face Valeria. "It looks like we'll be able to take vengence, well start taking vengence, today"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 8, 2012)

At the mention of Asmodeus, Jaylen's eyes rise up once more, with a renewed vigor.  His hands move as much as they can, as the familiar words escape his lips.  His hands are shackled, but perhaps with this new sign that his god IS nearby, or at least watching, he can't let the chance go.  His finger points at the end of the chained manacles that go above him.  Hopefully it would be just enough to test his theory, as well as get him free...

[sblock=Malvoisin]Attempting Orison of Acid Splash above him.  Hopefully this will test the manacles, his spell casting ability, and the securing of the chains above.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

Curz has to hold himself back from shaking with glee at the news before him.

_{{ Escape, sweet escape. And then? Revenge. }}_ he thinks as he watches the others.

Then someone mentions Asmodeus and he freezes. Why would Miltra send one of his followers to help free him? What could this be? Some sort of test or collaborations with the Demon of Fire?

Sitting back quietly he watches as patiently as he can.


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> A smile makes it's way across Ethan's face. "The pentagram is the symbol of Asmodeus. I wonder if your visitor was a follower of the Dark Lord."
> 
> He turns to face Valeria. "It looks like we'll be able to take vengence, well start taking vengence, today"




At the word, "Asmodeus", Osrin's head perks up.  He looks across at Ethan, but says nothing for now.  He looks down at the pentacle tattoo just above his navel.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 10, 2012)

Ethan watchs Anitol as he works the thieve's tools in his shackles and eagerly awaits his turn. 

He looks to the 'F' burnt into his skin. "Forsaken only by I God I choose not to accept. Asmodeus will stand beside me as we watch this land burn."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Anitol holds up a hand to forestall Valeria's ramblings.
> 
> "Give me a moment to concentrate here.  I promise once I'm free, the first thing I'll do is get rid of that gag.  Your lisp is getting on my nerves."
> 
> Then he turns his attentions to the picks and his cuffs, attempting to twist hands, wrists, lock and picks into the right alignment that will allow him to get leverage on the mechanism.



Anitol works to jimmy the locking mechanism on his manacles. Unfortunately, His efforts are hampered significantly by the awkwardness of having his hands above his head, and the lock remains stubbornly closed. Still, he thinks he's probably close to success, if he keeps on trying.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2012)

Nearly nauseous with tension, Anitol forces himself to stop for a moment, take a three deep breaths and then try again.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> At the mention of Asmodeus, Jaylen's eyes rise up once more, with a renewed vigor.  His hands move as much as they can, as the familiar words escape his lips.  His hands are shackled, but perhaps with this new sign that his god IS nearby, or at least watching, he can't let the chance go.  His finger points at the end of the chained manacles that go above him.  Hopefully it would be just enough to test his theory, as well as get him free...
> 
> [sblock=Malvoisin]Attempting Orison of Acid Splash above him.  Hopefully this will test the manacles, his spell casting ability, and the securing of the chains above.[/sblock]



As the familiar words of his orison escape his lips, Jaylen is pleased to discover that he is able to manipulate his hands just enough to successfully cast the spell. An orb of green-hued acid appears above him, then falls onto his manacles. The caustic liquid burns the steel of the shackles with a hiss and wisp of acrid smoke, before disappearing after a few seconds. However, it doesn't seem that the acid lasted enough to do any significant damage his bonds.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Nearly nauseous with tension, Anitol forces himself to stop for a moment, take a three deep breaths and then try again.



Second time does the trick! With an audible 'click' the lock trips and Anitol's manacles spring open, freeing his hands. His legs remain shackled for the moment, but the lock on those fetters looks very similar to the one Anitol just picked.









*OOC:*


Anitol may now take a +2 circumstance bonus on further attempts to pick the locks on the manacles binding his own legs, or the hands/legs of his companions. Each attempt will needs its own roll (No taking 10/20), though, because failure on these rolls may have negative ramifications...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 10, 2012)

Anitol has to force himself from crying out as his shackles spring open.  He bites his lip to forestall any noise until he is able to regain control.  He takes a moment to rub his wrists and he can't quite resist giving a small smirk of self congratulation to his fellow prisoners.

True to his word, he reaches over Ethan to pull Valeria's gag the rest of the way free, and then does the same for Curz (and anyone else who's gagged if I missed them).  Then he peers about the room for a second and then whispers to the others.

"Alright.  One down . . . eleven to go.  Quietly now, it'd be a bad time for visitors."

Then he leans over and starts in on the manacles around his feet.









*OOC:*


I don't know how you want to do all these rolls, there are quite a few.  After his feet he'll move on to Ethan, Jeylen, Valeria, Curz and Osrin.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2012)

Jaylens triumph over the manacles is small, but still a win for him.  He hears the click of the lockpicks working, pushing his own endeavors to free himself.  The damage was small, but with enough of the acid, it should be what he needs to get out of the manacles.  Relying on one person to free them all is just not in his favor...

He casts a series of the spells, hoping that each one would burn through enough of the clasps on his wrists to free himself before he would have to rely on the others to free him.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Ethan watchs Anitol as he works the thieve's tools in his shackles and eagerly awaits his turn.
> 
> He looks to the 'F' burnt into his skin. "Forsaken only by I God I choose not to accept. Asmodeus will stand beside me as we watch this land burn."




Osrin looks at Ethan.  "You claim to know the Dread Lord.  I thought I was alone in this."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"Yes!" Curz says as the gag is removed and is hushed by the others almost instantly. "Sorry," he says eying the door. "I'll watch the door I have a few prayers I..." he stops as Osrin speaks up...



			
				Orsin said:
			
		

> "You claim to know the Dread Lord.  I thought I was alone in this."





He pauses and watches the two, wondering what part The Dread Lord has in all this.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Anitol has to force himself from crying out as his shackles spring open.  He bites his lip to forestall any noise until he is able to regain control.  He takes a moment to rub his wrists and he can't quite resist giving a small smirk of self congratulation to his fellow prisoners.
> 
> True to his word, he reaches over Ethan to pull Valeria's gag the rest of the way free, and then does the same for Curz (and anyone else who's gagged if I missed them).  Then he peers about the room for a second and then whispers to the others.
> 
> ...



Flush with confidence from his success, Anitol makes short work of the lock on the manacles shackling his legs. He bounds quickly to his feet, and moves over to set to work on Ethan's manacles. Unfortunately, his hands remain stiff from his time bound in chains, and one of the picks falls to the stone floor with an audible 'ping'.

From down the hallway, the voice of a guard sounds out, "Whazzat? You hear something Rafferty?"

"Just a rat, ya ninny! Quit being so jumpy," comes the reply from a second guard.

[sblock=Anitol]







*OOC:*


To save time, let me tell you the following. It's a DC 20 check to pick each set of manacles (bearing in mind the MW thieves tools Anitol has, and that he gets an extra +2 bonus for familiarity). For any future checks, you can roleplay the result of any success and move on. Same goes for a near miss. However, for any failure by a result of 5 or more, things may get a little noisy (as above); in such a case, hold things up for my reaction. Sound good?





[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Jaylens triumph over the manacles is small, but still a win for him.  He hears the click of the lockpicks working, pushing his own endeavors to free himself.  The damage was small, but with enough of the acid, it should be what he needs to get out of the manacles.  Relying on one person to free them all is just not in his favor...
> 
> He casts a series of the spells, hoping that each one would burn through enough of the clasps on his wrists to free himself before he would have to rely on the others to free him.



Jaylen successfully casts his spell a second time, but suddenly winces in pain as some of the acid splashes over his still-bound hands and wrists. Further, a tug at the chains makes it fairly clear that it will take half a dozen or more such spell castings to even begin to eat through the steel.









*OOC:*


1 hp damage to Jaylen from splashed acid. I'll leave you to decide whether you want to continue casting or not.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anitol's eyes open wide as the pick slips between his stiff and sweat-slicked fingers.  He holds back a gasp, and doesn't so much as breathe while the guards react to the noise, frozen in place.  Once the commotion dies down he slowly reaches down to retrieve the fallen pick and lets out his breath.

He draws another deep, ragged breath and returns to the task at hand.  Both sets of Ethan's shackles quickly spring open under his nimble fingers.  He turns to Jaylen, but seeing that the man is attempting his own escape, he quirks one eyebrow and turns to the next in line, kneeling in front of Valeria.  Her shackles must be rusted or worn, it's tough to tell in the darkness.  It takes several tense minutes for Anitol to finally get the lock to turn, with his increasing failure causing Anitol to nearly lose his composure.  Once the lock yields, Anitol takes several deep breaths before returning to the shackles around the woman's legs which still stick, but open much quicker.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2012)

After a few moments of desperate work (though they feel much longer to Anitol), Ethan and Valeria are free!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anitol rises to his feet once Ethan and Valeria are free.  He takes a moment to stretch out cramped muscles, working feeling back into his fingers as he looks around the dim cell.  He spares another glance at the door to check on the guards, and then leans over Curz to start in on another set of manacles.  Now deeply familiar with the workings of these locks, Curz's manacles spring open as if by magic, and Anitol moves on to Osrin who's arm shackles open just as easily.  It takes a few more moments for his legs, the cramped space and worn mechanism causing a few more moments delay.

Eventually, with five of six prisoners freed by his efforts, Anitol stands and turns towards Jaylen . . .









*OOC:*


I'll pause here to let him decide if he's freed himself in the meantime.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Curz says nothing after he is freed from the manacles. He quickly and quietly moves to the door to peek out. 

"I can't see the guards. I need to be able to see at least one of them." he whispers anxiously.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaylen continues his work, wanting to have his own freedom at his own hands.  His arms ache from the continued use of the spell and his need to make the gesture needed each time.  This does not deter him, as it fuels his desire to escape even more.  Eventually, he frees himself, as the manacles break away to his continued efforts.

He rubs his hands, looking about at the others, as he takes stock of the veil.  He spies the symbol again, wanting to see just what Asmodeus had in store for them...

"Now that we're free of those bonds, let's see what else that veil of yours has in store for us.  I am particularly intrigued by Asmodeus' mark, for he has watched over his loyal followers, it would seem."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 11, 2012)

Insight said:


> Osrin looks at Ethan. "You claim to know the Dread Lord. I thought I was alone in this."




Ethan looks to Osrin with a nod. "I follow his teachings and believe it is a divine right of the strong to rule over the weak. It's time to punish those that would deprive us of our freedom for s et of laws that we do not accept."



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Jaylen continues his work, wanting to have his own freedom at his own hands. His arms ache from the continued use of the spell and his need to make the gesture needed each time. This does not deter him, as it fuels his desire to escape even more. Eventually, he frees himself, as the manacles break away to his continued efforts.
> 
> He rubs his hands, looking about at the others, as he takes stock of the veil. He spies the symbol again, wanting to see just what Asmodeus had in store for them...
> 
> "Now that we're free of those bonds, let's see what else that veil of yours has in store for us. I am particularly intrigued by Asmodeus' mark, for he has watched over his loyal followers, it would seem."




"It appears so." 


He moves closure to Anitol. "Thank you for freeing me of my bonds. I request only a weapon for now." He looks to Curz. "Once the guards have been relieved of their duty we can then relieve them of their equipment."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2012)

Jaylen's insistence on freeing himself via use of his Acid Splash spell has succeeded, but at a cost. His hands, wrists and forearms have been painfully burned by the acid dripping and splashing over his exposed flesh.









*OOC:*


Jaylen has taken a total of 4 hp of damage from the acid.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Everyone is free from their bonds. Feel free to start pulling patches from the veil to see what happens. Also, I'm assuming all conversation is being conducted in quiet tones at the moment. If you want to attract the attention of the guards, let me know.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I didn't had the chance to state it, but when NOT in combat and you need to do a roll and we can speak without much fear, assume Valeria cast on you Guidance, so you will get a +1 bonus on roll.







Valeria quickly take out her gag. "Finally." She focus a moment, trying to feel if Silver, her viper, is somewhere near or not. She post herself near the door, he back on the wall, ready to put to sleep the first guard to show up. "If someone can attract one guard, I would probably be able to put him to sleep, or even put him under my charm and get an ally if needed."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 11, 2012)

"I like the way you think. However we should hold off on the charming of said guard and wait until we are ready to leave. He would make a very advantagous distraction." Ethan moves closure to Valeria as he talks.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Ethan looks to Osrin with a nod. "I follow his teachings and believe it is a divine right of the strong to rule over the weak. It's time to punish those that would deprive us of our freedom for s et of laws that we do not accept."




"Punishment," Osrin replies.  "Torment.  And _then_ death.  When we decide the time is right." 



> He moves closure to Anitol. "Thank you for freeing me of my bonds. I request only a weapon for now." He looks to Curz. "Once the guards have been relieved of their duty we can then relieve them of their equipment."




Osrin joins Ethan at Anitol's side.  "I would thank you as well.  I only hope that I don't have to kill you later.  Such is the way of things, I'm afraid.  Still, for now, we are all in the same boat.  We must escape this place.  And to do so, we will need some weapons and other equipment.  Tell me, how did you come by those lockpicks?  I could do with some myself."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2012)

"Can you show me the sign that I saw from afar?  The one in the middle..."  Jaylen will inspect the sign, should he be allowed to, and if not deterred, place his finger to trace the sign.  So many times had he been told of this sign, yet those who told of it were too afraid to draw it out.  The one time he did see it, was the last time he was a free man.  Now it rears it's not so ugly head again...

His wrists ache, but it was well worth the effort, as he had to prove to himself, as much as to the others and Asmodeus, that he was not weak.  He would do what had to be done...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anitol dutifully produces the veil for all to see and handle as they wish.

"As the Lady, uh . . . I'm sorry, I just realized I don't know any of your names.  I suppose there wasn't much point until just now.  My name is Anitol, Anitol Barca."

Dressed in dirty rags, standing in a darkened jail cell, he nonetheless sketches a quick bow before resuming.

"As the lady said, the veil's patches each seem to contain an item, as it is removed from the veil, thus do you come to be holding the item in question.  That is how I came to possess these picks.  I am not entirely sure what each other patch represents."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2012)

"My name is Valeria. We have two daggers, anyone good at fighting with such weapon here? We already have the lockpicks and they will probably be useful again, if it is only to open the cell's door. The potion is probably one of healing, at least I hope. We will go into a fight or two on the way for sure. If we can avoid any would be better, but I'm realistic. A potion of healing might allow to keep the most wounded up and ready to fight. 

The lantern and the rope might always come useful. I guess the star is an holy symbol of Asmodeus... any follow here? The purse might be useful once we get outside to pay for items or service.

Now, the window, it might appears to the nearest wall, so I would wait before taking it from the veil. And that pyramid, made of brick... can't guess it use. Maybe for stairs, if we need to go over a wall.

Now we are free, if we decide to wait, the guard might come for simple patrol or to give us something to eat and drink... after all, our execution is in 3 days. DO we wait for them to show up or we attract them? DO we simulate that we are still bound or not?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"Curz." the small thin human says by way of introduction. "I say we get out as quickly as possible."

Ragged and tired, the look of anxiety on Curz's face doesn't help to inspire confidence in the man's abilities. 

[sblock=Stat Block]
HP: 12/12: INIT: +3
AC: 14 (Touch: 14,Flatfooted: 10)
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: +2, Reflex: +3, Will: +5
Speed: 30'

Stealth +3, Perception +3, Sense Motive +7

Channel Energy: 5/5 (1d6)
Fire Bolt: 6/6 (1d6 fire dmg; range touch, 30')
Inspiring Word: 6/6 (+2 to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks and saves for 1 round)
Orisons: spark, guidance, light
level 1: murderous command, command, burning hands(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 11, 2012)

"Asmodeus has presented his path to me recently.  I am a follower, and vengeance to these blasphemers will be ours as well..."

He then reaches to touch the symbol, wondering if it would hold any power of Asmodeus.  He hesitates, looking at the others as they introduce themselves.  "My name is Jaylen.  I follow the path of Asmodeus."

He then lays his hand on the veil, tracing the edges of the symbol with his finger.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

"Ethan Thrace. I am a follower of Asmodeus as well but my skills are placed elsewhere." He stands near the door still as he speaks in a half whisper looking out into the corridor.

"We should dispatch this lot as quietly as possible as Curz said." 

He turns slightly to Valeria. "You said you have the ability to place one or both guards to sleep? I think that is the first and best option unless we can use the window and rope here in the cell..." He looks around as if looking for a small window.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


As you develop your plans further, a few notes:

1. Don't assume that Valeria's musings about the nature of the patches on the veil are all correct. Some are fairly obvious, true, such as the daggers, lantern, and rope. The vial definitely looks like a potion...though of what sort is not yet clear. The sack may or may not contain gold. The stack of 'bricks' may or may not be bricks at all. You'll have to pull some of these patches from the veil to find out for sure what resources are available to you.

2. Jaylen runs his fingertips over the center patch, which definitely depicts an unholy symbol of Asmodeus. Is he pulling the patch off of the veil, or just touching it for now? If the latter, nothing extraordinary happens at this time.

3. Ethan can see that there are no windows in your cell...only walls of gray, impassive stone.

4. Valeria does not sense Silver immediately nearby, but she feels confident that her viper will not be far off, if she can just get outdoors.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2012)

Jaylen feels the patch urging him to free itself.  He pulls slowly but deliberately at the patch, trying to find out just how Asmodeus plays into their escape...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

_{{ I'm locked up with a bunch of devil worshipers!? Why?? What could this mean? }}_ Curz thinks as he stands quietly next to the door and starts to sweat. 

"We need to get them to open the door and let us out. I want out," he whispers loudly.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

Ethan looks at Curz as he speaks. "What is that you want to do?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

"Out. I want *OUT!"* Curz says forgetting himself for a moment.

[sblock=OOC] Someone had to start this roller coaster [/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

Ethan looks back to the rest of the prisoners. "You may want to prepare what needs it." He flashes Curz a crooked smile as he stands off to the side of the door and prepares himself for whatever comes through the door.

[sblock=OOC]I swear you had something different in there when I posted...[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2012)

Anitol's jaw drops at Curz's outburst, but his instinctive reactions quickly take over, as he braces himself for what comes next.  He quickly snatches at one of the dagger patches and rips it free as he crouches down in the cell and watches the door.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Jaylen feels the patch urging him to free itself.  He pulls slowly but deliberately at the patch, trying to find out just how Asmodeus plays into their escape...



The patch pulls free from the veil and transforms into a silver symbol of Asmodeus, complete with a delicate chain and clasp for wearing it.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

"All I need is a weapon," Osrin says.  "A dagger should suffice."

Unless someone stops him, Osrin reaches for a patch with the "dagger" symbol.

Once he has the dagger, Osrin will assume a hiding position near the door.









*OOC:*


I don't know if either are needed, but I made a Stealth check to hide and a Perception check to see if Osrin can gauge the guards' response (and when they will arrive).


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2012)

Valeria stare a moment at Curz... "I think it is now or never. Get ready." she then starts to focus her will on the dark gift she had been given.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2012)

Anitol and Osrin just have time to pull the dagger patches from the veil. Happily, the patches transform into ordinary daggers in their hands, as expected, leaving them the sole armed occupants of the cell.

The door to the guard room slams open at the sound of Curz's outburst, and a guard approaches with a torch in one hand and a club in the other. "You lot best cut out the ruckus right now, or do you want some busted heads...again?"

The guard's voice trails off as the torchlight reveals all six of the prisoners standing free in their cell (and some with weapons to boot)! The guard's mouth gapes open momentarily, his eyes wide with shock and fear.









*OOC:*


Time to roll initiative!

Round One Order
21: Ethan
20: Guard
12: Osrin
11: Anitol
9: Curz
8: Valeria
2: Jaylen

Looks like Ethan just manages to get a turn in before the guard can react! Here we go!


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Could we get a little more description of the cell and door?  I had assumed it was more of a thick wood with a tiny view port kind of affair.  But if the guard can see us from there, is it more of a iron bar sort of affair?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Iron bars, correct. The map shows the bars with a dashed line. (Is it too small? Let me know). Sorry if anything I wrote (or didn't) created a misleading impression. But yeah, you guys are kind of sitting ducks at the moment.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2012)

At the outburst, Jaylen can only snicker.  It would seem that vengeance was soon to be an option, as the guard takes notice quickly.  With the others in the way, he can't react in time enough to make any use of himself.  Instead, he goads the guard.

"Busted heads?  Sure, but it won't be ours.  You heard him.  He said he wanted OUT!"


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

"Surely you, being one of the infamous Branderscar prison guards, are not scared of a mere six unarmed and unarmored prisoners?" He looks to both Anitol and Osrin as his hand passes each prisoner. "Or is Branderscar in the habit of hiring cowards?" Ethan looks to Valeria as the next words leave his mouth. "This place does have it's *charms* after all. So I could see how a coward such as yourself would be attracted to it. You like to beat on the prisoners as their chained to whatever device you decide but when it's somewhat of a fair fight..." He laughs as he looks the guard in the eye. "Well then you run like a scared little boy to his wet nurse."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 13, 2012)

The guard sneers at Ethan, though it is clear there is a real fear behind the mask of bravado. (These are some of the worst criminals in the land, after all...)

The guard stays put, approaching no closer to the cell bars, but watching warily. He shouts at the top of his lungs, "Rafferty! Prisoners loose! Sound the alarm!"









*OOC:*


Okay, what are the rest of you lot going to do?


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Okay, what are the rest of you lot going to do?




Osrin waits for the guard to come through the door - or at least open it.  Not much else he can do until one of those things happen.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2012)

Valeria starts whispers a few words, understanding Ethal's cue. She unleash magical forces toward the guards mind, trying to charm it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Move aside if the guard is out of sight.
*Standard*: Charm-Person on guard: Will save vs. DC 14.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2012)

Jaylens wrists burn, as he hears the jeering.  When Valeria begins her casting, he readies his own magic to protect him as well.  He places the amulet around his neck, preparing to fight.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

Ethan waits to see if Valeria's spell will have any effect on the but before she releases he power. "How about this. If you call off the alarm and assist us in our...endeavors here in Branderscar I'll ensure your safety and even a spot of gold. However if you choose to go against us, it'll be you the ferryman takes."

[sblock=OOC]If I can Intimidate him into helping us can Valeria keep her spell? That is if I can still do what anything since we've rolled for initiative. I'll roll just in case. Also I realized it's what I should have done instead of Bluff. My bad guys.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2012)

Pending . . .









*OOC:*


Okay, now that I know we're in a big cage   Can I reach through and try and pick the door lock?  If so, I'll come back and edit that into this post.  I'll put the roll up either way, for time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2012)

Jaylen hears Ethan's threat, adding, "Think about it... Help us and live.  Or die..."

Aid Another Intimidate


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, hrm.  All right, well forget all my attempted stealthiness then.  Not much Osrin can hide behind.

Use this instead:

"Listen, I have _nothing but respect_ for the guards of this town and of this fine prison," Osrin says.  "But know that _when_ we escape - and we _will_ escape - you, who have been given the opportunity to aid us, will be the first one to die.  Why not aid us and live?  You can go home to your family, your friends, and be happy knowing that you are safe."









*OOC:*


Bluff check.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Curz listens to the others behind him and he is frozen for a moment at what to do.

He puts his hands around the bars of the small window and shakes the door a bit. "This door is locked. I want it unlocked. I need you to unlock it," he says calmly though his hands are sweating around the bars. 

The guard smirks, "Fat chance of tha-..."

"_*UNLOCK**!*_ This door." Curz commands, and the word comes about sounding strange and otherworldly, as he shouts it at the man.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I'm so late to the party. 

O.k. I know that Unlock is not one of the five commands the spell says you can give, but I'm hoping that there should be a longer list. With things like, Jump! Open! and of course Unlock  as just a few other options.

GM call I am good either way. If allowed DC 14 Will save.

 Not much else he can do. Till his buddy shows up that is. [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 18, 2012)

The guard holds his ground, waiting for backup. He's nervous, but clearly not believing Osrin's promises of safety and peace.

Meanwhile, Anitol reaches through the bars of the cell door, attempting to pick the lock with the thieves tools. He is not successful this time, and the cell door remains closed. "Hey! Stop that, you!" shouts the guard, but he doesn't approach any nearer to the bars.









*OOC:*


HM, I agree with you that Command should be a tad more flexible than having only five options. So house ruled.






At Curz's supernatural command, the guard's brow furrows in surprise as he finds himself stepping forward with a ring of keys extended. With held breath, you watch as the guard's trembling hand inserts the key into the lock and turns it with a 'click'. The guard's eyes widen in terror; he gasps softly, unable to believe what he has just done.









*OOC:*


Your cell door is unlocked! Jaylen and Valeria can change their actions for round one now, if you wish. Come to think of it, Ethan and Osrin really haven't done anything but talk this round either, so they can act too (as a Delayed action).


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2012)

Valeria, seeing the only thing in their way is the guard, she tells him. "Good long and endless night!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sleep Hex on the guard: Will vs DC 16[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Jun 19, 2012)

"Had you acted of your own _free will_, perhaps things would have worked out better for you," Osrin says as he moves quickly and sidelong through the opening.









*OOC:*


 don't know if Osrin will act before the sleep spell goes off, so here's his options.  If he goes before the sleep spell or it doesn't work, he attacks the guard with his dagger.  If the sleep spell is successful, Osrin instead moves to the corner at square L7 and awaits more guards.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


If the hex works:







"Kill him before he awakes. His sleep won't last long." tells Valeria to his cellmates.









*OOC:*


For your information. A slumber Hex last 1 round per level before the target awake. Which means only 1 round at this level.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I was considering Osrin as having delayed his action, so really he could go before or after Valeria. Let's assume he waits, though. Hmm, not very great at Will saves are these guards?






Before he can react further, the guard is overcome by Valeria's hex, and slumps to the ground fast asleep.

Seizing the opportunity, Osrin emerges from the cell, stepping over the slumbering guard.









*OOC:*


Okay, still time for Ethan (delayed) and Jaylen to act in Round 1. After that, we'll see if any newcomers, alerted by the first guard's shout, may join the fray.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

Ethan grabs the guard quickly as he slumps to the floor. "This is as good a death as any." He twists the guards neck trying to break it.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure what roll is needed to break someone's neck but I'll go with STR?[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Ethan grabs the guard quickly as he slumps to the floor. "This is as good a death as any." He twists the guards neck trying to break it.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I'm not sure what roll is needed to break someone's neck but I'll go with STR?[/sblock]











*OOC:*


What you're talking about is a coup de grace, which is fine, but it's a full round action. Let's have Ethan move into position for round one, then he can attempt his neck-breaking action in the second round. I'll give a little more time for Jaylen, but round 2 goes up later today, regardless.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yea I know it's a coup de grace but wasn't sure how it would go without a weapon. Guess I could take his weapon and use it on him.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

Jaylen sees the quick thinking of the others, as he allows them to take care of the first guard.  He points, saying, "Take what you can, I'll keep an eye on anyone coming.  Give them a little surprise if they show up..."

He keeps watch at the corridor, the thought of his spell still fresh on his mind.  He will release another acidic blob to dart at the first enemy that shows his face.  Of course, he will aim for the opponents face...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

A weary-looking guard emerges from the southern wooden door, looking confused. He is carrying a club and a signal horn. "What, Max? Thought I heard you say something about escape, but that can't be...right..." His voice trails off as it takes only a moment for him to assess the situation. Wide-eyed, he fumbles to bring the horn quickly to his lips.


Round Two Order
20: Guard 1 (asleep for 1 round)
11: Anitol
10: Guard 2
9: Curz
8: Valeria
8a: Osrin
8b: Ethan
2: Jaylen









*OOC:*


Looks like Anitol has a chance to act before the new guard can sound his horn. Best make the most of the opportunity! BTW, each of the guards does have a longsword at his hip, if anyone wants to grab a weapon from the sleeper.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2012)

"Blast!", Anitol mutters to himself as the second guard appears at the doorway, fumbling for the horn.  He leaves the slumbering guard to his new companions as he rushes forward, brandishing his dagger.









*OOC:*


Move to M9
Attempt to disarm the horn (provokes AoO, unless he counts as flat-footed)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

As Jaylen spots one of the escapees rush the guard, he let's loose an acidic splash, hoping to thwart the guard and allow the slight chance to provide a boon to bring the guard down.  It hits the guard, catching him by surprise...

Acid Splash = 2dmg


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Once everyone has pushed by him Curz hurries out of the cell. He moves close to the wall and down to the other side of Jaylen. (N-6)

He watches Anitol and the guardsman struggle with the horn. He prays under his breath and his hands start to glow a pale orange. Flames lick at his fingertips as he watches the two men.

[sblock=Actions]
Ready fire bolt (range 30' touch attack) for when he has a clear shot at the guard. Meaning Anitol or anyone else not providing cover.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
HP: 12/12: INIT: +3
AC: 14 (Touch: 14,Flatfooted: 10)
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: +2, Reflex: +3, Will: +5
Speed: 30'

Stealth +3, Perception +3, Sense Motive +7

Channel Energy: 5/5 (1d6)
Fire Bolt: 6/6 (1d6 fire dmg; range touch, 30')
Inspiring Word: 6/6 (+2 to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks and saves for 1 round)
Orisons: spark, guidance, light
level 1: murderous command, command, burning hands(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

Ethan grabs the longsword from the guards sheath with a smile. "You won't be needing this anymore."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


A holdover from round one, then round two starts...







Jaylen's acid blob hits the guard in the chest, eliciting a cry of surprise and pain. Anitol follows up by rushing over to the guard and knocking the signal horn from his hand, sending it clattering across the floor. 







*OOC:*


No AOO, he's flatfooted.







Frightened and angry, the guard draws his sword and swings desperately at Anitol, slashing him across the chest with a wicked stroke!

Curz exits the cell and moves to view the struggle down the hall, fiery magic ready at hand.









*OOC:*


Ready for actions from Valeria, Osrin, Ethan, Jaylen.







Round Two Order
20: Guard 1 (asleep for 1 round)
11: Anitol 1/9hp *acted*
10: Guard 2 -4hp *acted*
9: Curz *moved, action readied*
8: Valeria
8a: Osrin
8b: Ethan
2: Jaylen


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

At the sound of combat Ethan rushes to the aid of the others.

[sblock=Action]Move to N9.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

Seizing upon his opportunity to finish off the sleeping guard, Osrin moves back towards the open prison cell door and slices the sleeping guard's throat.









*OOC:*


I don't know if Osrin needs to roll anything for this or not; it will be his only action of the combat round.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2012)

Valeria moves toward the guard to have him in sight (L6) and try to put to sleep the other guard (Slumber Hex: Will vs DC 16)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

The second guard looks hopeful for just a moment as his sword seriously injures Anitol. But then, just like his fellow, he falls victim to Valeria's sleeping curse, slumping over to the ground with a moan.

Osrin, meanwhile, cleanly slits the throat of the first sleeping guard, leaving his life blood pooling out on the cold, hard stone.

Ethan approaches the second guard with longsword in hand, followed closely by Jaylen.









*OOC:*


Hand waving the coup de grace, for logic's sake. First guard is dead, second guard is essentially at your mercy. There is no indication that any further reinforcements are coming for now. We'll call this combat over.







status report: Anitol 1/9 hp


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2012)

Jaylen tries to find an opening in the battle, as he readies to lob another acidic blob at the guards.  This time, maybe he can make it hit their open mouths as they scream at the others...

Readied action to Acid Splash a guard that proves the easiest to hit.  Ranged +2


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

Ethan flashes a smile back at Valeria. "Well done Valeria." 

He turns his attention to the sleeping guard. "Ferryman take you as well."

[sblock=Action]Coup de grace on the second sleeping guard.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

The glow around Curz's hands dissipates and he stands silently. He says nothing as the guards are killed and relieved of their weapons. Had they treated him (and the others) better he may have asked for their lives...

_{{ But wicked men always get what they deserve. }}_ he thinks to himself.

He watches the door the guard came out hoping the rest of their escape will go off as easily.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

The blade of Ethan's longsword easily dispatches the second guard. There is no sign of any other guards for now, leaving the escapees with a moment to make plans.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2012)

Anitol staggers away from the fallen guard, gasping slightly and trying ineffectually to staunch the flow of blood from his chest with what remains of his prison rags.

"Well . . . that could have gone better.  But I suppose it could have gone worse, as well.  We don't know how long we have until these two are missed.  We should take stock, briefly, and then get moving."

He looks down at the guards and then thoughtfully at Ethan.

"You should probably put on one of their uniforms.  It won't pass close inspection, but it might buy us a few seconds if we're spotted again."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2012)

Valeria kneels down next to the second guard and start to search him. "I can do it all day long. I'm not much versatile but it work pretty well... sadly, it is not perfect. A strong will can resist the slumber, or I would not be here."

Valeria search for the guard for keys, any item that could be useful for their escape and anything valuable that could help to pay a passage once out of the prison.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 23, 2012)

Ethan nods as Anitol makes the suggestion. "You read my mind. As long as theres not too much blood on the uniforms they'll both be useful." He looks around to the group until his gaze settles on Osrin. "Care to take a stroll with me and scout out what's ahead?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Anitol looks around the prison block and assesses the situation. None of the other barred cells in the hall currently contain any occupants. The wooden door to the south apparently leads to the guard room. The heavy door to the west is a bit of mystery, however. You have all seen guards enter and exit that area a few times, sometimes with large hauches of meat, and never in groups of less than three.

Valeria makes note of the possessions of the guards. Each has a longsword (one already taken by Ethan), club and chain shirt. One has a ring of large keys, which you have already seen is for the jail cells. Each guard also carries one smaller key, perhaps for a locker or trunk of some sort.

There is some blood splashed around the neck and chest of each of the guards' uniforms, but not an excessive amount. It's possible that it wouldn't draw too much notice, at least from a distance.









*OOC:*


Don't forget about the veil, too, guys.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2012)

"Could... could I have one of the clubs?" Curz asks eying both doors and wondering which would be the better exit. "I'd feel better knowing I had something to defend myself with."

His gaze then flickers to the keys and he licks his dry lips. Looking at the others he notices that Anitol seems serious hurt, but he says nothing. 

_{{ Should I offer to heal him? Would they kill me if they knew? }} _he thinks rubbing his hands in apparent anxiety.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2012)

Anitol gestures over the guards' bodies.

"Of course.  Two daggers, two swords, two clubs.  Everyone should grab something.  That way we are all armed, in some small fashion."

Then, gathering momentum, he keeps going.

"Ethan, Osrin, if you are taking the tunics, best take the armor as well to complete the disguise.  I could do with armor myself, if we come across more, although I'd prefer something a little lighter.  But to be fair, I'd prefer not to have a sword wound across my chest . . . so perhaps I had best not be too choosy."

He pulls himself upright, wincing slightly as he paces a little around the room.

"Well, we know where that door goes.  More guards, more prison . . . but also presumably our eventual freedom.  Still, I'd prefer not to be taken from behind by the unknown while we attempt our escape.  Let's take a look."

So saying, he walks to the western door and considers it for a moment.









*OOC:*


Any sort of grate or viewport?  Listen check at the door?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaylen nods, as he bends to take a club.  He tests the weapon, then notes the keys.  "We can probably find more armor in the guards room.  Maybe even something more to your liking."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Ethan listens to Anitol as he reachs for the chain shirt. "We could lure a few more guards here if we," he gestures to Osrin "pose as wounded guards and offer to raise the alarm as they rush...to their deaths." He continues as he removes the tabard from the same guard. "We'll be behind them so they must stay and fight. This would also explain the blood on the uniform. Also be taking more blood and smearing it on ourselves we can look more tha part." 

He walks close to the heavy door to the west. "Has anyone checked this door yet?" Approaching the door slow he listens intently to get an idea of what maybe on the other side.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Hooded when he was dragged into the cell Curz can't tell from what direction he came from, so is unsure as to which door to take.

"What about the magical pockets?" he asks after picking up a club and holding it at the ready. "Do you think there is more help for us there?"

[sblock=OOC] What's left for us to divide? Never looked into the veil description will do so now.
*
Hmm great picture so let's see...*
masterwork thieve's tools Anitol
potion vial?? (could be identified using perception)
small sack?? (might be money might be a spell component pouch)
2 daggers Anitol and Osrin
silver holy symbol of Asmodeus - Jaylen
window??
lantern 
bricks?? 
rope

2 longswords Ethan and ?? nobody else is proficient
2 clubs Curz and Jaylen
2 chain shirts Ethan and Osrin
key ring 
2 small keys

Might want to get this quickly resolved. See what the sack and potion are as well as get out the rope and lantern to have at the ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Ethan listens to Anitol as he reachs for the chain shirt. "We could lure a few more guards here if we," he gestures to Osrin "pose as wounded guards and offer to raise the alarm as they rush...to their deaths." He continues as he removes the tabard from the same guard. "We'll be behind them so they must stay and fight. This would also explain the blood on the uniform. Also be taking more blood and smearing it on ourselves we can look more tha part."
> 
> He walks close to the heavy door to the west. "Has anyone checked this door yet?" Approaching the door slow he listens intently to get an idea of what maybe on the other side.




"Agreed," Osrin says, grabbing the other tunic from the body.  "There's enough blood here to plausibly pose as injured guards."

He moves to the door, joining Ethan there.  Osrin quickly dons the chain mail shirt and the tunic.  He also listens at the door.









*OOC:*


I don't know if a Disguise check is needed here, but Osrin can certainly make one if it makes sense.  He can also help Ethan with his disguise.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

Ethan and Osrin complete their disguises with the guards' uniforms and chain hauberks in place. They fit reasonably, and hopefully should serve well enough to pass a casual inspection despite the blood. Curz and Jaylen pick up the dropped clubs. 







*OOC:*


I'm assuming that Ethan and Osrin are going to carry the longswords to help lend credence to the disguises. No disguise checks needed at this time, we'll wait until you interact with someone else from the prison. Valeria is still unarmed, unless someone hands over a dagger to her. HolyMan has a nice breakdown of the loot, just let me know if you pull any more patches off of the veil. Everyone please make the necessary adjustments to your character sheets for your new equipment, if you haven't already.







The group follows Anitol's lead to investigate the heavy door to the west. There are no windows or grills to reveal what is on the other side. Ethan and Osrin listen at the door, and hear a rhythmic droning sound like the buzzing of many large bees. After a perplexed moment, it suddenly dawns on the pair what they are hearing...someone or something snoring, very loudly. 







*OOC:*


Anyone else who makes a DC 15 Perception check to listen will also hear the snoring.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2012)

As everyone is arming themselves, Valeria tells "If I have to use a weapon, it will mean our escape won't work... I'll wait for the next guards we neutralize to take his club, but it is really not a necessity."

She grabs all the key she spots, putting the small key in her pocket and keeping the large key ring in her hand, taking them to be sure they won't make noise.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 26, 2012)

Anitol takes his turn at the door with the others, then half smiles to himself, turning to whisper.

"Well, someone's having a nice rest.  Another prisoner?  Or another guard?  If it were a guard I suppose these two would have tried to call out . . . not that they had much of an opportunity."

He turns to Curz for a moment.

"Magical pockets?  Oh, the veil?  I think Jaylen had it last.  We may as well take stock of that, too.  But I'd at least like to get a look behind this door before whoever is on the other side wakes up."

Then he looks to Valeria.

"Yes, the key ring.  Let's see if one of those will work, quietly now."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2012)

Valeria hands the key ring to Anitol.









*OOC:*


Just a note. I have Guidance as one of my cantrip. If you ever need that little +1, assume that Valeria have given it to you if we are not in combat. I wanted to do it once Valeria was free to help on the lockpick, but I wasn't quick enough to post.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

It takes Anitol only a moment to find the right key for the reinforced cell door, and it swings open with a loud creak. The guttering torchlight spills into the cell to reveal the lone occupant inside. The party sees a large humanoid creature, some 9 feet tall, with long matted hair and warty skin, sprawled out on the hard stone floor. It is dressed in prison rags much like your own, and bound tight in manacles and chains. This creature has clearly been mistreated by the guards here at Branderscar, as evidenced by the scars and wounds all over its hairy body. 

At the sound of the door opening, and the light spilling into the cell, the creature wakes with a snort and quickly sits up. It blinks in confusion, staring at the shapes in the doorway, but makes no move.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2012)

Anitol folds his arms across his chest, although he winces as he presses against his injuries, spoiling whatever effect he was going for.

"Well . . . not a guard then.  Who are you?  What are you?  Do you speak common?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

The brute hesitates a moment, then nods and replies in a guttural voice, "Grumblejack. Who are you?"


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

Ethan looks to Anitol for just a moment. "An ogre?" 

He eyes the many scars, cuts, and bruises covering the ogre. "I am Ethan Thrace. How long have you been here Grumblejack? Many of your wounds are pretty fresh?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

"What, you never seen an ogre before?" Grumblejack laughs. "I been here two, maybe three weeks. Stupid little guards like to have their 'fun' with me, is all. Now who are you again?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2012)

"Your way out of this place. Alone, you will end back here if not at the end of a sword. With us, your chance to get out is far better, and you might get some revenge at the same time." replies Valeria.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Staying to watch the other door as the group checks the west one Curz winces when he hears the dead mumbling coming from down the hall.

_{{ Who are they talking to? Some giant bumblebee? }}_ he thinks as his eyes dart back and forth from doorway to doorway.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

"So your the guards 'plaything'?" He looks to Valeria than back to Grumblejack. "One can see that you're intelligence is already higher than that of most ogres. Would you be fine with taking orders for the time it takes to escape?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

The ogre laughs again. "Taking orders? From you? No, I don't think so." He gives a sharp tug on his manacles. "Don't need any orders. Just turn me loose, point me at the guards, and stay out of my way."

[sblock=Ethan]







*OOC:*


He does seem to be more intelligent than most ogres, but there's no reason to think he's hiding anything.





[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2012)

Anitol frowns slightly.  The chaos of an escaping ogre might mask their own escape, but it also might attract quite a bit of attention before they were ready for it.  Plus it might be quite the wasted resource.  He steps forward again trying to soothe Grumblejack a little.

"Not orders, then.  Call it a 'bargain'.  If we let you free to run amok through the prison, well . . . certainly you could get your revenge . . . for a while.  But they did capture you once, just as they captured each of us.  Revenge is sweet, but even sweeter when savored by the living.  We can all get out of here, but it will take planning.  So I put forth a counter-proposal.  _Help us_ escape, and we will do the same for you.  Working _together_ as a team we can make it to freedom, cause a lot of havok on the way out, and crush the reputation of Bramblescar all at once."

He sighs a little, playing at regret.

"We will release you either way.  But our causes are aligned.  I would much rather have you at my side."


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Osrin looks slyly at the ogre.  "Yes, yes.  A sweet measure of revenge for our incarceration.  And yours.  Do go play with the guards and we'll make sure to stay out of your way."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

Grumblejack furrows his heavy brow as he listens carefully to Anitol's words. Afterwards, the ogre nods. "All right, makes sense I guess. I'll work with you...for now. Turn me loose."

He extends his meaty, shackled hands expectantly.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2012)

Anitol walks forward, doing his best to appear confident and fearless, but he gestures for the others to stay where they are.  Best to only put one inside the creature's reach, just in case.  Then he pulls out the keyring and finds the key for the ogre's locks.

"All right.  Time to get to work.  Curz, what did you discover about the veil?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

OOC: Curz doesn't have it. I think Jaylen does. Also he's on watch duty down the hall.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 28, 2012)

As the shackles fall away from his hands and feet, Grumblejack rubs at his chafed wrists (revealing that he too has an 'F' brand on his forearm). He draws himself up to his full imposing height, looks down at Anitol and says simply, "Thanks. Stupid little men, they'll wish they'd just killed me and been done with it."

Despite his tough talk, it's easy to see that the ogre has numerous wounds, new and old. As the group emerges from his cell, he appears also to have a slight limp. Clearly, he is not in the best of shape.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

"Who?... What... is that?" Curz says more than a bit shaky. He raises the small club as if ready to defend himself.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2012)

"Grumblejack. He was a prisoner like us... and now he is escaping, like us. We are all in the same boat, so we work together." answers Valeria.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2012)

Anitol turns to the group at Curz's question, but simply nods in agreement with Valeria's answer.

"We're all going to be leaving now.  Should be fun."

Briskly, he returns to business, wanting to get everything squared away quickly lest he lose Grumblejack's patience.

"Okay, veil.  Let's remove everything that we can be reasonably sure what it is. . . everything but the window and bricks?  I don't want to pull a patch and find myself walled into this prison."

Unless anyone speaks up or acts to stop him, he makes his way to Jaylen, retrieves the veil and starts ripping off patches, distributing the results among the group.

Vial, sack, lantern, rope.



HolyMan said:


> OOC: Curz doesn't have it. I think Jaylen does. Also he's on watch duty down the hall.











*OOC:*


Yeah, but upthread Curz asked about it, and Anitol told him to get it off Jaylen.  Why aren't you following orders?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jaylen scares me. 







"He doesn't look in very good shape to be fighting anyone." Curz says cringing at the ogre;s glare.

He watches as the veil is riffled through wondering if any of this will help them escape.

[sblock=OOC2] Just realized I need a holy symbol to use channel energy. Yikes.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaylen hands over the veil, noting that the others were now leading a large figure down his way.  He looks at the items, adding, "I have no need for any of the items.  If anyone else needs this amulet, I am only holding onto it as I have not seen Asmodeus' mark with any great detail.  It is intricate, and simple, yet it drives fear into the hearts of many.  They are right to fear him..."

"I can use the club for now, but we've got to get moving."

If anyone speaks up for the amulet, he will hand it over.  Otherwise, he readies with the group to seek revenge.









*OOC:*


How does Jaylen scare you?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> Just realized I need a holy symbol to use channel energy. Yikes.




PFFT....NOoOoOoOooB! JK[/sblock]

"Fun indeed." Ethan looks to Anitol and Grumblejack. 

He stops short of the door leading to the hallway as Jaylen speaks. "I agree we should get moving but let's come to an agreement on how to proceed. Myself and Osrin can make our way through the hallway while you" he looks to the group "stay several paces behind and ambush when needed."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 30, 2012)

Anitol takes the veil of useful items and pulls off the desired patches. In turn, each patch shimmers and transforms. The party is left with a bullseye lantern (filled with oil, shuttered, and already lit), 50 feet of hempen rope, a large sack (filled with clean, nondescript clothing of various sizes, as well as any needed material spell components of a mundane nature), and an unknown potion. Only two patches remain on the veil now, the window and the pile of 'bricks'.








*OOC:*


Please update character sheets, according to who might pick up any of the new equipment. It sounds like Curz can take the unholy symbol of Asmodeus from Jaylen, if you want to HolyMan. Also, if anyone wishes to  change clothes out of your prison rags into something less conspicuous, feel free to do so.









			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> "He doesn't look in very good shape to be fighting anyone." Curz says cringing at the ogre;s glare.



Grumblejack whips around to turn his glare directly at Curz. "Oh yeah? Care to have a go right now, see what kind of shape I'm in?"







*OOC:*


It might not be wise to make insulting comments about the ogre within earshot, just saying.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2012)

"My money's on the big guy..." comes Jaylen's response to the challenge, as he spies some clothing.  He checks to see what is available, as he will don any decent pants and a shirt.  

As the marching orders are given, he readies himself to the escape, club in hand.  He hands over the symbol to Curz, noting how he kept staring at it.  "It seems you might be able to make use of this better than I."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2012)

Cringing back and stepping away from the ogre Curz looks at the unholy symbol as he would had the offer been a live viper. His eyes go wide and he shirks back a little further. 

"Me? I.. I couldn't you... you keep it." he says holding his hands at his sides. "I just want to be gone from here is all. I don't want any trouble from you. Any of you."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

The exchange between Jaylen and Curz catchs Ethan's attention. _"What was that about?" _He asks himself. _"It'll have to wait til we're out of here."_

Ethan moves to the door leading into the hallway and opens it slightly, looking out into the hall. "Are we ready to move on from this place?" He half turns keeping his eyes forward.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2012)

Anitol quickly strips out of his prison rags, using the remains to more firmly bind up his chest before climbing into a clean set of clothes from the sack.  He holds the potion vial up to the light for a moment, as if by looking at it, he could determine the contents.

He stays lost in his reverie for a moment until Ethan's question pulls him back to the task at hand.

"What?  Oh, yes, I think so.  You and Osrin first in your disguises, then the rest of us will follow.  Let's see what's out there."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2012)

Valeria quickly remove her clothing to take some new clothes. She doesn't even bother the presence of the other men. "That's better." She grabs the bag and put the few spell component she need for her spells in her pocket. She then put the rope in the bag and hand it to Curz. "You carry this." She then take the lantern. "I'll hold the light."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

After everyone who wishes has changed clothes and grabbed the new equipment, the group moves on through the south door. Ethan and Osrin lead the way, followed by the others. Grumblejack sneers at Curz' lack of a response to his challenge, but lumbers along behind.

The group enters into a small guardroom lit by a guttering torch in a wall sconce. The room is plain with little furniture save for a small table and two chairs. There is a stairway leading down in the southwest corner of the room, while most of the rest of the southern wall is dominated by a giant stone fireplace and chimney, so large as to be almost comical.

There is a closed door leading to the east. 







*OOC:*


Anitol will remember that this door leads to the sitting room where he met Tiadora.







A pair of longbows and two quivers of arrows lean in the northwest corner.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 1, 2012)

Anitol gestures to the door.

"That's where I met with our "friend".  Just an empty visitation room."

He walks over and opens the door, to demonstrate his statement.  Then he looks around the room for a moment.  He glances at the stairway.

"We should keep our voices low, don't know how sound will carry down than thing, or what's at the bottom.  But it looks like it's our way out . . . unless . . ."

He walks over to the fireplace, and kneels in front of it, trying to angle his neck upwards to get a view of the chimney.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Curz takes the sack and waits for everyone to pass before following.

OCC: Rear guard for me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2012)

"There are longbows here as well.  Those without weapons, here your chance."  Jaylen waits to see if anyone else can make use of the longbows.  If not, he steps forward, inspects them, and takes one along with a quiver of arrows while Anitol inspects the chimney.  

"If you're thinking of using that as an escape route, you might want to think again.  Grumblejack here won't likely make it very far and would probably get stuck."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

"Neither would I." Ethan says as he responds to Jaylen's statement. "I am no acrobat. Based on the items in the bag I think we should find an outer wall close enough to the ground to use the rope."


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

"I'll have a quiet look down the stairs to see what's down there," Osrin says.  Before anyone can disagree, he heads down.








*OOC:*


I have added the dagger to Osrin's sheet.  I have decided NOT to don the chain mail armor, as it will interfere too much with Osrin's abilities.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 1, 2012)

"With Grumblejack, surely not the best way out, but for our climbing skill, the rope would come handy there." replies Valeria, starting to think to let the Ogre behind on his own.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

Anitol opens the door to the room to the east, and true to his word, it appears be nothing more than a simple interrogation room, furnished with a stout wooden table and four chairs.

Anitol approaches the fireplace, and notes that smoke and a savory smell are evident rising up through the chimney from below. There must be another fireplace on the lower level, and it seems to be in use for cooking at the moment. He tries to get a view up to the top of the chimney, but the angle is poor, and he sees only darkness above.

Jaylen outfits himself with a longbow and quiver, finding them to be perfectly serviceable.

Osrin, meanwhile, takes it upon himself to scout down the stairway. He descends, and finds himself emerging into a stairwell on the lower floor, also lit by a torch in a wall sconce. There is only one closed door exiting this room, to the north.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Osrin returns to the group (not worrying about sneaking this time).

"There's nothing down there but a landing and a door.  I say we proceed."

He goes back down (using Stealth this time).  He listens at the door on the floor below.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaylen follows Osrin down the stairs, bow at the ready and aimed at the door when he spots it.  He keeps his bow trained there, awaiting the rest of the group to file down and get ready to proceed through it as well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 2, 2012)

Osrin can just make out the voices of two men talking on the other side of the door, clearly making no effort to be quiet as they speak.
[sblock=Perception Result]
“That Blackerly is a damned thief! That game was
rigged last night!”
“If it’s rigged, why do you keep going back to the gatehouse
then?”
“The beer’s passable.”
A laugh is heard. “Drinkin’ on duty! Damn, this place
has gone to hell. Captain Callidan would have never tolerated
that crap. That’s for sure!”
“Captain Callidan … he left, what? Two years ago?”
“Almost three and since then the place has been straight
down the shitter. That old wizard never leaves his tower.
He stays up there reading his books and petting his owl!”
“Petting his owl? Is that what they call it these days?”
The two men enjoy a bit of a laugh as the voices recede out of earshot.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Osrin can just make out the voices of two men talking on the other side of the door, clearly making no effort to be quiet as they speak.




Osrin attempts to quietly turn the doorknob (handle, whatever) and enter the room beyond.  NOTE: He does not have a light source.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 2, 2012)

Anitol pauses at the top of the staircase with Grumblejack, waiting for a signal to continue, or noise from below.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

Ethan stands close behind Osrin as he attempts to open the door.

[sblock=OOC]Well...that could've went better. I think I'm done with ENWorld dice roller...[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 4, 2012)

Osrin quietly opens the door to the north, revealing a long north-south hallway, lit by several more flickering torches on the walls. There are several closed doors to the east and west, as well as a very large set of double doors at the far north end. There are two guards on patrol, walking with their backs to Osrin, and seemingly oblivious to the man's entrance...until Ethan follows behind and bangs the blade of his sword against the door frame!

Both guards immediately whirl around, and lay eyes on the escapees.









*OOC:*


Disguise checks please, gents! Also, sorry about the new scale on the map, I only just noticed that the squares in the printed module were to a 10' scale, not 5' as I originally thought. The map of the jail block is still wrong, but I didn't bother to remake it since I figure the others will be coming down to the lower floor soon.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Ethan groans as he makes his way through the door. "Gr...Grumb..." He stops playing to his apparent injuries.

[sblock=OOC]Looks like we're in for a fight...[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2012)

Hearing Ethan groan his warning to the guards, Anitol attempts to provide corroborative detail, intended to give artistic verisimilitude to an otherwise bald and unconvincing narrative.  He turns to the ogre and smiles a little as he whispers.

"Yell something."


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2012)

Osrin smirks at Ethan's bumbling approach into the room, but says nothing about it.

"You there," he says to the guards.  "You seem awfully casual, considering some of the prisoners have escaped!  Maybe you should report to the watch commander."









*OOC:*


Move 6 squares forward.  Hold standard action.  Disguise check and Bluff check.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 4, 2012)

Spying things going horridly wrong, Jaylen does the next best thing.  He attacks Osrin, club in hand, pushing aside Ethan.  His aim hits the edge of the doorway where Osrin stands, barely inches from the fellow escaped prisoner.  He intends to give the impression that he was one of the said prisoners, escaping.  He yells, "DIE YOU FILTHY GUARD!"

Hopefully his little attack would give the guards the belief that Osrin was one of the guards, and that they should help him with the escapees...

[sblock=ooc]I figured this would be an aid another action, to allow Osrin a little bonus to his story.  After all, Jaylen is evil [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 4, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Hearing Ethan groan his warning to the guards, Anitol attempts to provide corroborative detail, intended to give artistic verisimilitude to an otherwise bald and unconvincing narrative.  He turns to the ogre and smiles a little as he whispers.
> 
> "Yell something."



Grumblejack chuckles. "Don't think so." He shoulders past Anitol and lumbers down the stairs.

Meanwhile, below, the second guard stares at the unfolding scene blankly, apparently confused. The first guard, however, is sharper, and he is not taken in despite the best efforts of the escapees.

Realizng that something is wrong when he doesn't recognize the men wearing the guards' tabards, he shouts, "You're not Rafferty or Max! Prisoners are loose! To arms, men of Branderscar!" He reaches for the signal horn hanging at his belt.









*OOC:*


Guards are slow on the draw as usual. Curz and Osrin, kick things off.

Intiative Order

22: Curz
17: Osrin
17: Grumblejack
14: Anitol (1/9 hp)
10: Ethan
9: Valeria
6: Jaylen (7/11 hp)
4: Guards


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2012)

Anitol sighs to himself at Grumblejack's recalcitrance, but it sounds as if the plan has already gone sideways.  The time for ruses has passed.  He balance his dagger in his hand as he follows the ogre down the stairs, remaining silent and keeping away from the door.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2012)

Valeria quickly climb down the stair, cursing to not be close enough to put at least one of these guard to sleep.









*OOC:*


Valeria move to the door... I think that would make all her possible action.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2012)

Osrin makes for the guard with the horn.  Realizing that having a dozen guards on top of them in short order is not the best of all possible situations, Osrin, rather that going for the kill, goes for the horn instead.









*OOC:*


Osrin moves to T8 and then makes a Disarm attempt against G1.  Osrin is probably terrible at this, but we've got to keep them from sounding the alarm.  Wish me luck!

BTW if the guard has a weapon out, this provokes an AoO.

 [MENTION=8858]hafrogman[/MENTION] pointed out to me that Weapon Finesse applies to CMB maneuvers like Disarm.  Thus, the Disarm would be 5 higher (16).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2012)

OOC: Being last in line and at the top of the steps I'll have Curz *delay* and probably go last. He'll want to see what the ogre is up to anyway.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 5, 2012)

"Well it would seem that your deaths are in order. So let's see who dies first." Ethan draws the longsword from its sheath and moves towards the guards, a wicked smile wide across his face.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

Osrin rushes toward the guards, and successfully knocks away the signal horn with a slash of his dagger. The guard curses as the horn clatters away across the floor. 







*OOC:*


No AOO, since the guards are flatfooted.







Grumblejack, seeing an opportunity to put a hurting on the guards he hates so much, plows through the doorway and limps his way past Jaylen and Ethan. As he advances menacingly on the guards, he yells, "Hi, remember me? Time to hurt, little man!" Unfortunately, the effect comes across more laughable than threatening, due to the ogre's injuries.

Anitol makes his way down the stairs to the lower level, none too sneakily. Fortunately, the guards in the next room have more immediate concerns. 







*OOC:*


Anything further for Anitol this round,   [MENTION=8858]hafrogman[/MENTION]?







Intiative Order Round 1

22: Curz (delaying)
17: Osrin (moved, successfully disarmed guard 1 of signal horn)
17: Grumblejack (moved, unsuccessful Intimidate attempt)
14: Anitol (1/9 hp) (moved stealthily, full round)
10: Ethan
9: Valeria
6: Jaylen (7/11 hp)
4: Guards


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaylen sees that there were plenty of bodies taking on the guards, as he moves quickly to the other side of the room.  He watches the north door, just in case, but places himself between the door and the guards, with club in hand.

(Move to 6V, since guards are unarmed and flat footed, then no AoO against me.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

The nearest guard quails in fear as Ethan approaches with blade upraised. He holds his ground, but clearly is intimidated by the sinister villain.

Valeria moves down the stairs to join her fellow escapees on the main floor, while Jaylen rushes to the northern part of the long hall, interposing himself between the guards and the northern doors.

The guards continue yelling for help, even as they draw their swords and try to defend themselves against the advancing mob of escapees. One guard swings at Osrin, but, distracted by Ethan's advance, he misses the nimble rogue. 

The second guard whirls on Jaylen, and fares much better than his partner. He thrusts with his blade, running the inquisitor straight through his unprotected midsection! 







*OOC:*


7 damage, ouch! Jaylen's at zero hp, and is disabled.  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], Only Curz' delayed action remains for round 1.















*OOC:*


Intiative Order Round 1

22: Curz (delaying)
17: Osrin (moved, successfully disarmed guard 1 of signal horn)
17: Grumblejack (moved, unsuccessful Intimidate attempt)
14: Anitol (1/9 hp) (moved stealthily, full round)
10: Ethan (moved, made successful intimidate check)
9: Valeria (double move)
6: Jaylen (0/11 hp, disabled) (double moved)
4a: Guard 1 (shaken) (attacks Osrin, missed)
4b: Guard 2 (attacks Jaylen, hits for 7)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2012)

Curz hearing the commotion wrings his hands before heading quickly down the stairs. 

He moves to the wall beside the door and waits.

[sblock=OOC] If moving to U-18 is a double move then his turn is over.

If not then will and go into Total Defense. [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

Curz slinks down the stairs, and presses up against the wall of the stair landing.









*OOC:*


Double move for Curz,  [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION], Osrin can kick off round 2!















*OOC:*


Intiative Order Round 2

17: Osrin 
17: Grumblejack 
14: Anitol (1/9 hp) 
10: Ethan 
9: Valeria 
6: Jaylen (0/11 hp, disabled)
4a: Guard 1 (shaken) 
4b: Guard 2
4c: Curz


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2012)

Osrin takes one look at the staggered guard, one look at Ethan coming up behind, and decides to go for the acrobatic move instead of the straight-forward kill.









*OOC:*


Acrobatics around G1.  Unless G1 doesn't threaten while he's shaken.  I'll roll anyway.

So, move 2 squares to U6.  Hold action until after Ethan goes - waiting for flank on G1 with Ethan.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan watchs as Jaylen falls to the ground. "Damn!" He shouts as he charges the nearest guard.

[sblock=Actions]Full Round Action: Charge Guard 1 wielding longsword two-handed.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Sorry if I was holding the game up. I was waiting for Anitol and Grumblejack to go.[/sblock]


----------

